# Trivia 7/1



## luckytrim (Jul 1, 2019)

trivia 7/1
DID YOU KNOW...
Of the first 23 American astronauts sent into outer space, 21  were
firstborns and the other two were only-children.


1. The Milwaukee Brewers play their home games in a stadium  named for a
beer... which brand of beer  ?
  a. - Yuengling
  b. - Coors
  c. - Carling
  d. - Miller
2. Can you name the four members of the Country Quartet that  went by the
name "The Highwaymen" ?
3. A well known author sometimes wrote under the penname Mary  Westmacott, we
know her better as.... whom ?
4. Which English family had three major authors who all died  before the age
of 40?
5. What do Jehovah's Witnesses call their places of  worship?
  a. - Meeting Place
  b. - The Lord's House
  c. - Kingdom Hall
  d. - Temple
6. Shakespeare's fair Juliet could not live without her Romeo  so she
committed suicide. How?
7. Pearls, amber, coral, and jet are often used in jewelry.  What else do 
they have in common ?
8. In what country is Gallipoli?

TRUTH OR CRAP ??
Donald Trump once stated that, if Hillary Clinton were elected  ,  "murder,
robbery, rape, adultery, and incest will be openly taught and  practiced."
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
1. - d
2. Willie Nelson, Waylon Jennings, Johnny Cash and Kris  Kristofferson
3. Agatha Christie
4. the Bronte Sisters
5. - c
6.  She stabbed herself with Romeo's dagger
7. They come from living things
8. Turkey

CRAP !!
That quote would be from the campaign of John Adams vs. Thomas  Jefferson !

John Adams' campaign propaganda against Jefferson said that if  Jefferson was
elected, "murder, robbery, rape, adultery, and incest will be  openly taught
and practiced."
They later resolved their differences and wrote many  letters
to each other.
Both men died on the Fourth of July, 1826.
DID YOU KNOW ?
John Adams, as Washington's Vice-President and President of  the Senate, cast
more Tie-Breaking votes, 29, than any of our other VPOTUS,  save one.  John
C. Calhoun, serving under John Quincy Adams and Andrew  Jackson, cast 31
tie-breaking votes.


----------

